# 19yo, Pregnant with #4. :)



## miayahsmommy

Ok. Im new to these boards. Ive been on gUrl for years but i figured its time to check other places out.
So about me....

My name is Megan. Im 19yrs old. PAL & Im 6w6d pregnant w #4. :) I have 3 daughter, Miayah, Nevaeh, and Eliouse. Miayah and Nevaeh are my daughters and then Eliouse is my stepdaughter. I have a wonderful Fiance named Dustin. We are getting married next year on 12-21-12!


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

I used to lurk on gUrl a long while ago, welcome!


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## Fruitymeli

congrats and welcome :)


----------



## bbyno1

Congrats and welcome to the forum!
I love your childrens names


----------



## StarrySkies

Congratulations and Welcome :flower:
x


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## msp_teen

Hi hun, My name is Maeghan and I'm 19 also, it's nice to meet you!

XD we have the same name!


----------



## MrsKippling

welcome xx


----------



## v2007

:hi:

V xxx


----------



## PandaLuv31

:hi: Welcome! :flower:


----------



## we can't wait

Hi, Megan. Welcome to bnb! https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc198/kellyluvsgryff/Smilies/bye.gif
Congratulations on your BFP. I hope your pregnancy is happy and healthy!
https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc198/kellyluvsgryff/Smilies/babydance.gif


----------



## Coleey

Welcome to BnB! :) xx


----------



## CuddleBunny

Hello and welcome to BnB! :flower: I hope you enjoy your stay! :hugs:


----------



## miayahsmommy

Thanks Everyone. :) BTW I love the unique names. :)


----------



## ricschick

welcome i have 4 children 3girls 1 boy xx


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Welcome :)


----------



## Beans28

NIce to meet you!


----------



## Quackquack99

welcome :)


----------



## shelle82uk

Welcome and congratulations xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

welcome x


----------



## monkeypooh

Welcome!


----------



## smokey

:hi: Hi and welcome to BnB :)


----------



## twinkle1975

https://www.cool-smileys.com/images/16.gif


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## TupeloHoney

I am also on gURL, though under a different SN. I'm also new to BaB, but since I'm here, I may as well say welcome!


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/poohwelcome3.gif


----------

